# maccosmetics.co.uk!!!



## labelslut (Dec 2, 2005)

To be launched in Spring 2006 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





www.maccosmetics.co.uk


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 2, 2005)

I know, I saw this aggges ago


----------



## Sarah (Dec 2, 2005)

I saw this a while ago, just a shame its going to be so long till its launched.


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 2, 2005)

heh.. i heard about it... but never saw it... ooh... book marked ;o)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 2, 2005)

About time they gave us are own website.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 2, 2005)

will it have online shopping???


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_will it have online shopping???_

 
Yip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, apparently it will.


----------



## mango88 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh great! can't wait thanks


----------

